# MTH TIU resetting itself



## Tarheelexpress (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi,

I have a Rev L TIU updated to 6.1 firmware that keeps resetting itself. After opening it up and checking to ensure that there were no loose connection. It is still showing TIU error and resetting after being turned on for about 3 minutes. At the power to the AUX port is turned on it blinks one time which represents the TIU channel it’s on, then the red led dims a little and a secondary led and main led start blinking. The secondary led is located at the D1000 fuse( or indicator) on the fsb. Not sure but it seem as though the main board or memory is fried! 

Any information regarding this issue would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks 

Robert 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, indications are that it's something with the processor/memory from this description.


----------



## Tarheelexpress (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok, I’ll be in the market for a new TIU. With the rate that they charge it wouldn’t make sense to get it repaired. These unit have so much potential and yet so many headaches! 

Thanks for the response!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, lots of stuff on the TIU I can fix, but when they start doing stuff like that, it's typically the processor/memory. Given those are fine pitch parts many leads, you really need commercial IC handling tools to successfully take them off and get the new one back on. The lights continually blinking sounds like it's continually resetting itself. A long shot is some support component failing, but that would have to be tracked down.


----------



## Tarheelexpress (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for that added information! It was just bugging me that I didn’t know what this issue was. 

Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarheelexpress (Aug 24, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, lots of stuff on the TIU I can fix, but when they start doing stuff like that, it's typically the processor/memory. Given those are fine pitch parts many leads, you really need commercial IC handling tools to successfully take them off and get the new one back on. The lights continually blinking sounds like it's continually resetting itself. A long shot is some support component failing, but that would have to be tracked down.




One last thing if I could ask. What would be involved in tracking down the problem? Is there any data sheets out there that I could use to start tracking down the issue? Some schematics of the PCB?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Schematics? You're trying to be funny now! 

Seriously, MTH (and Lionel) jealously guard much of the design information for the products, you aren't going to find schematics for stuff like the TIU or any locomotive electronics. The best you'll do is interconnection diagrams.


----------



## Tarheelexpress (Aug 24, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Schematics? You're trying to be funny now!
> 
> Seriously, MTH (and Lionel) jealously guard much of the design information for the products, you aren't going to find schematics for stuff like the TIU or any locomotive electronics. The best you'll do is interconnection diagrams.




 it was worth a try!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

